# The bits you dont see...



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

I dont know this guy, but he is a member of JEC (where i found the link).

http://www.jag-lovers.org/include/i...3C8wJMJ2eyAIHEQSen89M0BL/mJnOAw8PAZaWxgTJOvCh

I take my hat off to the guy for keeping a 1998 car THIS clean....

David


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

That's what you call dedication to detail! Could probably do with getting out more though, :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

That is some pretty clean motor, how ever i have seen better  1970 0dd IIRR


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

You want clean? Us Ford boys take some beating (and especially these RS Owners Club Concours guys)

Check out some of the cars in here (seperate page of photos from each of their shows listed down the left side) :thumb:

http://www.rscarshows.co.uk/


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> You want clean? Us Ford boys take some beating (and especially these RS Owners Club Concours guys)
> 
> Check out some of the cars in here (seperate page of photos from each of their shows listed down the left side) :thumb:
> 
> http://www.rscarshows.co.uk/


I agree but tho pics in the linl aint really the best to show off there work there all from 10ft away  i want pics of running gear and engine bays


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

james b said:


> I agree but tho pics in the linl aint really the best to show off there work there all from 10ft away  i want pics of running gear and engine bays


Search around the site a bit more James - there are LOADS of close up running gear and engine bay pics on there :thumb:

(Under each of the 'years' down the menu on the left, then select a show to open up the gallery of pics from that event)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Search around the site a bit more James - there are LOADS of close up running gear and engine bay pics on there :thumb:
> 
> (Under each of the 'years' down the menu on the left, then select a show to open up the gallery of pics from that event)


I shall try again:tumbleweed:,


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok ok i will let you off


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Did you see "Barry S" car from the 2008 section? Thats one clean Focus RS!!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

You want clean. Have a look at this BMW 323i Engine Bay taken at last years BMW concours. Needless to say He won


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

swordjo said:


> Did you see "Barry S" car from the 2008 section? Thats one clean Focus RS!!


Yeah, it's truely mint, but I'm not overly keen on the yellow painted suspension parts, but each to there own and it does fit in with the rest of the colour scheme on the car.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

stargazer said:


> You want clean. Have a look at this BMW 323i Engine Bay taken at last years BMW concours. Needless to say He won


Ooohh Very nice!! Any pics of that E30 M3 that you can just see at the side of it, by any chance?? :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Here's some 'bits you don't see' - how clean is this? :doublesho

http://www.classicperformanceford.com/Ford_Fiesta_XR2i_J454LLR/page01.htm


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Here's some 'bits you don't see' - how clean is this? :doublesho
> 
> http://www.classicperformanceford.com/Ford_Fiesta_XR2i_J454LLR/page01.htm


Now that is something else:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## wilson_let (Feb 11, 2007)

This has to be the nicest engine bay iv ever seen, was at last weekends VBOA rally at Billing. Won the chairmans cup, outstanding car!


















Underside :doublesho









Can anyone guess what it is? :thumb:


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Vauxhall Nova? Either SR or Sport


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

sxi boy said:


> Vauxhall Nova? Either SR or Sport


That would be my guess as well. Looks truely stunning that - fair few hours gone into the prep of that, for sure :thumb:


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

I've seen cleaner on an old gold/black cavalier SRi which does the rounds on the vauxhall shows like PV/billing, has had a feature in total vauxhall magazine too, you could happily eat your dinner off the underside, or in fact any part of the car, it's amazing. At shows you can spot him a mile off - he's the one with angled mirrors arranged all around his car so you can see underneath 

Kirsty


----------



## Ionkontrol (Jun 8, 2007)

Mk1 Astra GTE?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

scrapchallenge said:


> I've seen cleaner on an old gold/black cavalier SRi which does the rounds on the vauxhall shows like PV/billing, has had a feature in total vauxhall magazine too, you could happily eat your dinner off the underside, or in fact any part of the car, it's amazing. At shows you can spot him a mile off - he's the one with angled mirrors arranged all around his car so you can see underneath
> 
> Kirsty


Having angled mirrors around the car is commonplace at any Ford show, in fact I used to do it myself. Also, considering there is no area that I can see from the pics of that car that could be improved by further cleaning (and I've done a spot of concours judging in my time as well as won some as a competitor), I don't really know how you could say 'you've seen cleaner'? Do you actually mean 'cleaner' or just more 'blinged up' with chrome plated / Stainless / polished ally components etc.?


----------



## DavieC (Jan 3, 2007)

wilson_let said:


> Can anyone guess what it is? :thumb:


A Vauxhall Nova Sport. Very rare. Especially in anything near that condition.


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

......


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice!


----------

